# Smart Phone Question



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

It's about time I jump into the 21st century and get myself a smart phone. My average intelligence phone just isn't cutting it anymore. Plus I just got a major promotion so I deserve it, hehe. 

I have T-Mobile as a provider and I am pretty happy with Samsung phones so I was looking at the Samsung Galaxy. Does anyone know anything about this phone? I was looking at reviews online and it looks pretty good. 

Helpful advice or suggestions for picking out a good smart phone are welcome and appreciated


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I am with TMobile and I have a new HTC My Touch 4G with an Android OS and I loooove it. I did have the Motorola CliqXT Droid, but left it on top of my car leaving work last week and drove off so I had to get a new one. Like the My Touch so much better plus the CliqXT was only capable of 3Gs. 4Gs is amazingly fast. I paid $185 for it off of Craigslist. TMobile wanted to charge me $450 and that was my full upgrade price. 

The reviews on the Galaxy are about 50/50. I chose to steer clear of another Samsung because they have no internal memory hardly and no flash on their cameras. I looked at the Galaxy, Defy, Nexus, and a few others but I liked the My Touch the best.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Lauren! I think my brother in law has a My Touch. I've always felt that the provider's own brands were inferior to some of the name brands. I will do a price comparison. I really love Samsung as far as useability and my last 5 phones or so have all been Samsung so it's easy for me to upgrade and still know how to use the phone, ha ha. 

Will definitely look into the My Touch though, sounds promising. MyT-Mobile was down last night so I wasn't able to look at prices. Lame.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

go w/ HTC.....


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't be fooled about 4g vs 3G. The phone is capable by the towers do not support 4g yet. 4g is just something that one day will be able to mean something. Right now it's just a marketing ploy.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

nothing beats connecting by WiFi anyways.. i say HTC Evo


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I love my android and I have tried others but the android IMO is the best. There are many androids out there you just have to look at which ones work for you the best. Also I agree about the 3g and 4g WiFi hook up is the best and my 3g phone is pretty fast anyway. They are working on a type of 5g that is going to make 4g obsolete, it should roll out in the next year so I would just wait till they get the technology correct before spending the extra money. My 3g is pretty darn fast I can wait for the newest upgrade in the next year. BTW I have inside info of this since I have several family and friends who work for cell companies and pretty high up in them. So just wait good things to come in the next year or so!


----------



## save_HUTCH (Aug 9, 2011)

I have an HTC Incredible. Granted my carrier is Verizon so I don't know how it would compare, but it is a great phone. A little slow sometimes but a quick re-boot and she is fine. It is also a very easy phone to use. I had the same phone for 5 years, a Samsung SCH-A930, and it was awesome. My HTC is my first smartphone. It took me a bit to figure everything out but once I did it was/is smooth sailing.

Just so you can see how old school I am this is my old phone:









and my new one:


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I too am a fan of Samsung. Had a Samsung Moment by sprint. Most awesomest phone ever, even had flash. Well it was awesome until an update made the network lockup all the time lol. HTC is also awesome, I've got an HTC Arrive, which is similar to the HD7. Its a Windows phone and isn't quite up to par with Android yet, but there is a new Update coming up that is supposed to be awesome.

I say go to the store and play with them ALL!!! lol And of course ask the Reps tons of ?s.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

My phone is always connected to wireless and is super fast even if my phone goes from 4gs to 3g, which has only happened once.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I love my Iphone 4 but you are on Tmobile lol


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> I love my Iphone 4 but you are on Tmobile lol


Isnt the IPhone 5 supposed to be coming out for t-mobile? IMO you cant go wrong with a Blackberry. Simple, does the job.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Isnt the IPhone 5 supposed to be coming out for t-mobile? IMO you cant go wrong with a Blackberry. Simple, does the job.


I have the slightest clue lol. I read online that att and tmobile are supposed to join....Whatever lol.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mach0 said:


> I love my Iphone 4 but you are on Tmobile lol





KMdogs said:


> Isnt the IPhone 5 supposed to be coming out for t-mobile? IMO you cant go wrong with a Blackberry. Simple, does the job.


The rep I spoke with on the phone today said that they expect the AT&T/T-Mobile merge to finish up by the end of the year and the iPhone should be available then.

Thanks for all the advice guys, I didn't want to spend a ton so I just did a comparison between the MyTouch and the Samsung Galaxy and read a ton of reviews for both and decided on the myTouch 4G by HTC. It has a ton of reviews and most were really good. Now I have to wait for it to get here


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I had a Samsung..something..Thing had to be replaced 4 times. :/


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> I had a Samsung..something..Thing had to be replaced 4 times. :/


That's the thing with Samsung. When they work they work well but when they fail they fail completely and totally.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Carriana said:


> That's the thing with Samsung. When they work they work well but when they fail they fail completely and totally.


Yup, the first replacement happened 2 months after I got it. it was the same problem all 4 times too.

open the phone to access the little keyboard,and the phone would shut off,or the screen would get a bunch of lines through it. :/


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> Yup, the first replacement happened 2 months after I got it. it was the same problem all 4 times too.
> 
> open the phone to access the little keyboard,and the phone would shut off,or the screen would get a bunch of lines through it. :/


The one I have currently, the Gravity 2, has started adding extra spaces when I text, which makes it automatically punctuate the previous word and then capitalize the next one. I get the half-lined screen too, though I was recently told that it is because there are far too many pictures and other media in my phone. I went through and did a photo dump (most pics were of the dogs, ha ha) and it's still doing it.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

ames said:


> Don't be fooled about 4g vs 3G. The phone is capable by the towers do not support 4g yet. 4g is just something that one day will be able to mean something. Right now it's just a marketing ploy.


very true :goodpost:

I heard about some Samsung phones battery only lasting 3hrs w hardly any use because it is constantly searching 4g signals that are not fully available yet


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

So I went ahead and didn't follow my own advice and got me a samsung smart phone on a "cheap provider" let's just say...you get what you pay for lol fact.


----------



## 9tr3g (May 1, 2011)

Go with htc if you are looking at smart phones. Samsung smart phones are horrible. My gf got the moment by Samsung and it is horrible. We have went through at least ten of them because we can't upgrade her line yet. HTC phones work great and last a long time


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I just got a Motorola Atrix 4G, and I think the thing is smarter than I am. *head scratch* Of course, my carrier is AT&T, so don't know if you can get those.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Macho join me on photovine!!!! Lol load the app and post some pics


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ames said:


> Macho join me on photovine!!!! Lol load the app and post some pics


I joined but I don't know what to do there lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

U can search for stuff an add pictures to the vines. Like if u search for dog or pit bull u will get different vines an add pictures to then. See how far they grow. Some cool pic. I'm amycon if u check what I am watching u can see some examples  Anither pointless time waster picture sharing  I started a few and pit bulls and kids is my favorite so far


----------

